# Scareme's Birthday



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy happy birthday
from all of us to you
happy happy birthday

........

or something.........


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hope u have a fun one, best wishes to you on your big day.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday scareme


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday scareme.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Have a great B-day!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Happy horrorday


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happiest of birthday wishes to you Scareme.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy birthday, Scareme!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Go Scareme, its yo birfday!
We gonna party like its yo birfday!
-50 cents.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)




----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday dear Scareme,
Happy Birthday to you!!!!!!!
And many mooooooore! :>

Just figured that someone needed to sing the Birthday song to you since you have sung it to all of us! :devil: Hope you have a vonderful day and get all the Halloween things your heart desires!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks so very much for all your kind wishes! Had a great day with my family. Appreciate the songs.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday scareme!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday!!


----------

